# Johnny Trigg Style Ribs with Jeff's Rub & Sauce



## rubrchickenhead (Feb 18, 2013)

No better way to spend a President's Day than to make some good ol' as-seen-on-tv American BBQ. I've only heard of Johnny Trigg style ribs from reading here at SMF, but I decided to give his basic recipe a try on some St. Louis spares. I did a 2-2-1 cook at 250 degrees. I have smoke blowing during the first 2 hours and the final hour for a total of 3 hrs with smoke.













DSC01106.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 18, 2013






I started things out with a coating of Jeff's rib rub, like so many other slabs of meat . . .













DSC01112.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 18, 2013






Here are the ribs after 2 hours of smoke with mesquite/cherry blend and 2 hours wrapped in foil with dark brown sugar, honey, tiger sauce, and unsalted butter (instead of parkay, no trans fat wanted) on each side of the ribs. 













DSC01114.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 18, 2013






After 20 minutes out of the foil I covered with Jeff's BBQ sauce and this pic is 20 minutes later right before I covered with sauce a second time.













DSC01116.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 18, 2013






Here it is after 2 coats of bbq sauce had cooked for total of 5 hrs on the bbq.













DSC01118.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 18, 2013


















DSC01123.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 18, 2013


















DSC01124.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 18, 2013


















DSC01131.JPG



__ rubrchickenhead
__ Feb 18, 2013






Johnny Trigg style ribs may be rich, but I see why he wins all those competitions and has been featured on the television set, these were killer! I will definitely make ribs this way again, the tiger sauce is an awesome touch. Everyone enjoyed them, although they are sweet the flavor from the tiger sauce and Jeff's bbq balances things out pretty well.


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 19, 2013)

Love love love ribs!  Good smoke!


----------



## smokefever (Feb 19, 2013)

Great looking ribs!!!  I personally havent tried the Trigg ribs yet, but am sure I will do so this year.  Tiger sauce is an absolute MUST have!!!  The sweet notes you get with that first taste, followed by that hint of heat at the end is pure bliss!  By the looks of them, they had the perfect amount of tug to them, very nicely done


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 19, 2013)

Your ribs look fantastic!!!!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful ribs!!!

Great job!

Bill


----------



## vtmecheng (Feb 19, 2013)

Ribs look beautiful.  I have never tried the Johnny Trigg style.  Do you find that between the rub, stuff in the foil, and the BBQ sauce any of the pork and smoke flavor still come through?  I have wondered if you can really get much flavor beyond all the "toppings" with ribs cooked like this.


----------



## chef willie (Feb 19, 2013)

Look xlnt...doing ribs Thurs so thx for the inspiration


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 19, 2013)

VTMechEng said:


> Ribs look beautiful.  I have never tried the Johnny Trigg style.  Do you find that between the rub, stuff in the foil, and the BBQ sauce any of the pork and smoke flavor still come through?  I have wondered if you can really get much flavor beyond all the "toppings" with ribs cooked like this.


Hey VT,

I've tried this before and you still get the pork flavor, but I would only recommend it for those that like sweet ribs.

Bill


----------



## bruno994 (Feb 19, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> Hey VT,
> 
> I've tried this before and you still get the pork flavor, but I would only recommend it for those that like sweet ribs.
> 
> Bill


----------



## hagisan (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks great!  Thanks for sharing and making me hungry!


----------



## rubrchickenhead (Feb 19, 2013)

VTMechEng said:


> Ribs look beautiful.  I have never tried the Johnny Trigg style.  Do you find that between the rub, stuff in the foil, and the BBQ sauce any of the pork and smoke flavor still come through?  I have wondered if you can really get much flavor beyond all the "toppings" with ribs cooked like this.


That's a fair question with this method, but the smoked pork flavor on these was unmistakable. They are very sweet ribs make no mistake, but the sauce does have savory qualities of its own. Jeff's rub & sauce seemed to combine well with the extra fat and sweet. I think next time I use this method I will grab spare ribs and give them another hour of smoke with a 3-2-1 cook.


----------



## zahlgren (Feb 20, 2013)

Those look great!


----------



## noshrimp (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice ribs, great pics. I'm hungry.

Noshrimp


----------



## jp61 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great job!!!


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 20, 2013)

Deja vu, all over again.


----------



## frosty (Feb 26, 2013)

Gracious, those look fantastic!!!


----------



## austin-b (Feb 26, 2013)

Does the Tiger sauce have a strong vinegar taste to it? When I make ribs, I'll wrap them in foil with the brown sugar, parkay butter, and honey, but I've left out the Tiger sauce because I can't eat something with a strong vinegar taste. 

Thanks,

Austin


----------



## rubrchickenhead (Feb 26, 2013)

Austin-B said:


> Does the Tiger sauce have a strong vinegar taste to it? When I make ribs, I'll wrap them in foil with the brown sugar, parkay butter, and honey, but I've left out the Tiger sauce because I can't eat something with a strong vinegar taste.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Austin


The first ingredient listed on the bottle of Tiger Sauce is in fact vinegar. It has a strong vinegar smell and vinegar taste, but I didn't notice much vinegar taste in the final product. I also believed I used less tiger sauce than others do when making trigg style ribs, and next time I will probably add more. I think with the rub, bbq sauce, and other foil ingredients you can use tiger sauce to add that nice red color and the sweet-heat flavor it brings without a "strong" vinegar quality. I'd say give it a try and use sparingly, but I like vinegar . . .


----------



## bigr314 (Nov 17, 2013)

Love the way the look. Will try this method next time I do Ribs.


----------



## rubrchickenhead (Nov 22, 2013)

Bigr314 said:


> Love the way the look. Will try this method next time I do Ribs.


it's worth a try, I love the extra sweet and that tiger sauce


----------



## loock28 (Jan 10, 2014)

i have a question i would liek to try these this weekend how do you apply the brown sugar, parkay, and honey? do you just pile it on top of the ribs when you foil them? and help would be great thanks in advance


----------



## geerock (Jan 10, 2014)

That's pretty much it, but that Tiger Sauce will help balance the sweetness so try to find some or at least something with a bit of spice and heat.


----------



## urbotrimmm (Jan 10, 2014)

If you haven't done this style of ribs then you have been missing out!


----------

